# Wyoming Division Model Railroad Update Tour - Video



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The previous Wyoming Division model railroad video was taped during an operating session in December 2019. I was able to get into the railroad for an exclusive taping of the railroad this past December 2020 without operators in the way. The link is to the updated Wyoming Division model railroad and is presented in three parts with a link to the next video at the end of each.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's incredibly incredible!!!! Such attention to detail. And it's so huge! The diagram of the layout shows so much track and turnouts and running surface! Outstanding! Thanks for showing it to us.


----------

